# Gold Head Branch Sp



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Picked up the TT from the shop yesterday. They had replaced the entire fridge unit (aren't warranties great). Plugged her in last night when we got home and she was cool as a cucumber this morning....looking good for this weekend.

Headed to Gold Head Branch state park. Have spoken to many who have heard of it...no one who has been there. Is this a good thing?









No cable







to watch football's opening weekend.

2 tickets to section 6 at Ben Hill Griffin say I will still see some football. GO GATOR'S!!

I'll report in on the park next week.

Happy camping.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, it is on our list to go to. I looked for reservations to join you but it is a holiday weekend and we need a big site. We are thinking of going there over Christmas on another Florida Tour in the rolling Outback suite


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Yeah, it is on our list to go to. I looked for reservations to join you but it is a holiday weekend and we need a big site. We are thinking of going there over Christmas on another Florida Tour in the rolling Outback suite


Darn, nearly met you in person. Let me know when you plan the December trip. It is close enough for us it could be a late add, and I imagine as we get closer to the Christmas holiday more sites will be available. I'll let you know how it is when we return on Monday.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

That would be great. I hear they have one remodeled bathroom, I think in the lake loop.

You knowwwwww......You could always come to Ft. Pierce Rally!!!!!! We've got room still!

BTW - why "gospel rock" concert did you fall asleep in? That is one of my hobbies - christian rock concerts. Bummed out that Rock the Universe is so expensive since my favorite band is Third Day and they will be there & my daughter loves Switchfoot and they'll be there. I keep trying to win tickets.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> That would be great. I hear they have one remodeled bathroom, I think in the lake loop.
> 
> You knowwwwww......You could always come to Ft. Pierce Rally!!!!!! We've got room still!
> 
> BTW - why "gospel rock" concert did you fall asleep in? That is one of my hobbies - christian rock concerts. Bummed out that Rock the Universe is so expensive since my favorite band is Third Day and they will be there & my daughter loves Switchfoot and they'll be there. I keep trying to win tickets.


I'd love to come to the rally, but DW already made plans to visit with the outlaws in Orlando so....









Wish I had joined the group and seen the postings sooner, would have tried to make plans for it. I gues we need to look into a winter rally.

It has been several years since we attended, and obviously since I fell asleep, it wasn't quite my cup of tea. I love much of the christian music, but have never had an ear for the harder rock stuff.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree - Winter Rally! The biggest problem will be finding a place to do it on the more northern end that isn't full with the snow birds. Maybe "Jimmie" can help plan this one. There was a campground off of 46 or 44 he was interested in that has a rally circle.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> I agree - Winter Rally! The biggest problem will be finding a place to do it on the more northern end that isn't full with the snow birds. Maybe "Jimmie" can help plan this one. There was a campground off of 46 or 44 he was interested in that has a rally circle.


Jimmie,

Hint, Hint....


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Had a great weekend at Gold Head Branch SP. Discovered that Google Map or Map Quest are great tools....if you are dropping atomoic bombs...they get you close.

As I was following the directions, everything was going well turn for turn by directions....until I was nearing the end point. As I slowed for my last turn and realized that I was leaving pavement and headed down what I refer to as a "red dirt road," I thought I might be off course. I got out of my vehicle to check a road sign obstructed by trees. My DS stays in the truck with Buttons, our feline Outback companion. As I get just far enough away from the TV, I hear several dogs barking and rapidly heading my way. I also hear the owner screaming at them and running behind them. At this point I don't know if I should be more afraid of the dogs, or the lady in pursuit of the dogs. The movie "Deliverance" comes to mind. Well, after the lady rounds up her hounds, continues to chase them back home screaming explatives at the top of her lungs, I return to my TV. My 9 Year old DS then states....I hope I don't have nightmares about that lady.









I then go a little further and find that I am at the Gold Head Brach SP maintenance shed, on the backside of the property. (nearly 8 miles from where I need to be) I then get directions from a local and realize that the entrance to the state park is right on SR21 which is one of the main roads in the area. Duh!!

When I mention to the rangers upon check in about my Google debacle, they just smile and say "yep, happens all the time." Thaaaaanks.

Having never been to the park and basically picking a spot from the reserve America site at random, I believe I lucked into one of the nicest spots in the park. I was in only one of 2 concrete pad spots, a close walk to the shower and restrooms. I also believe the Lakeview Loop we were in was a bit nicer than the Sandhill Loop.

This park is very nice for bike riding and hiking. It does have a beach and swim area at one of the lakes. Unfortunately, the largest lake in the campground is nearly dried up. All of the lakes in this area of our state have suffered over the past 5-8 years and this campground was no different.

I spoke to a camper from Jacksonville who said up until about 5 years ago, it would take reservations 6 months out to get in...not so anymore.

One of the hiking trails begins at the Ravine Staircase where you take stairs down nearly 80 feet to the bottom of the ravine which feeds the lakes and hike along side of the ravine. Very nice.

I would put this park on my return list, but about mid way down.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Good information that I don't need to drive 3 1/2 hours to find out that the lake is dried up. Yeah, those google and mapquest have done the same to me at different campgrounds. It is really hard to back up or turn around when you've made the wrong turn.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

That would be great to have some kind of winter rally as well. Yea, the park I had mentioned is in Mims near Titusville on SR 46 right off of I-95. I don't know how busy it will be after about October though. I was there last year the first weekend of October and it was empty. They told me that by Thanksgiving, every site would be filled with snow-birds for the winter. I could check to see if the Rally Circle fills up though. Let me know if you guys are interested...the wife was just asking what was on the agenda for camping this winter. We always hit Long Point Park in the winter...no bugs!

Yea, those Mapquest directions really can take you for a ride....one time going, in fact to Williston, at Williston Crossings, I had left home (Melbourne) about 4 o'clock on a Thursday afternoon trying to get to Williston Crossings before it got dark and Mapquest had me going in circles and circles around the camp grounds. I must have drove for 30 minutes tearing my hair out! When I finally found it, it was right there in front of me the whole time!!! Yea computers!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmie - Oct 10th is out for me. Nov 7th weekend looks good. We don't have plans for Thanksgiving either and my kids are out of school on 11/26. If you want to check on the rally circle that would be good. I just don't want any bailing out on the Sept Rally. I am counting the days til we get together.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jeff - Do you have any pictures of the campground or the ravine? That would be helpful.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Jeff - Do you have any pictures of the campground or the ravine? That would be helpful.


I'll have to check on the campground. I think I got a couple around the campsite. I took several around the swimming area. We didn't get any of the ravine area as we got there just at dusk. Mosquitos big as bombers but what do you expect that time of day.

At first pass, Thanksgiving weekend sounds great, but as the DW pointed out, she doesn't want to have to travel in a car on the Sunday of Thanksgiving weekend let alone tow a camper in the traffic. Good point. The mid November looks good as does early December.

I don't know what Jimmie's overall impression was of Williston Crossings, but I could run down and see what kind of a deal we could get for there if we wanted to try that. Even on Thanksgiving weekend I am sure I could talk the DW into pulling the camper back home......3 miles.







Of course then you (plus hopefully more) would have the same heavy traffic traveling issue.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We actually liked Williston Crossing's - in fact we have been there a couple of times and really enjoyed it. You are right, nice and close for you Jeff, but at least a 3-4+ hour drive in holiday traffic for Jenmifer and I. The wife and and I have actually talked about just staying local (in the county) for Thanksgiving, if we can talk the kids into it! So I don't know if that will materialize or not. We could set something up for early November though say the 7th like Jennifer mentioned.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

[quote name='Jimmie' date='Sep 3 2008, 07:23 PM' post='311353']
We actually liked Williston Crossing's - in fact we have been there a couple of times and really enjoyed it. You are right, nice and close for you Jeff, but at least a 3-4+ hour drive in holiday traffic for Jenmifer and I. The wife and and I have actually talked about just staying local (in the county) for Thanksgiving, if we can talk the kids into it! So I don't know if that will materialize or not. We could set something up for early November though say the 7th like Jennifer mentioned.
[/quote

I agree that the Thanksgiving weekend is a stay close to home time. Jennifer has made reservations for Silver River SP Nov `4th weekend. We may try that if I can get my in-laws and wife to change their birthday plans to the week before...then I will need to get rid of my Gator v S.C. tickets.







That would be a sacrifice to hang out with some Outbackers.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Jimmie, I booked Silver River for Nov 14 - 17 because I want to go see Third Day in concert in Ocala. I am not saying a wouldn't go again Thanksgiving, like you said if it is close to us. I see the point with Holiday traffic and Black Friday. If I camp somewhere not too remote if there was a sale I had to get up at 3 am for I still could. Maybe we can toss up some ideas when at Ft. Pierce.

Oh and we need lessons on website development. Yours is awesome!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry Outbackers....Jeff I'd be hanging on to those FL-SC tickets. Me, I'll be hanging out at Freygaritaville!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree that the Thanksgiving weekend is a stay close to home time. Jennifer has made reservations for Silver River SP Nov `4th weekend. We may try that if I can get my in-laws and wife to change their birthday plans to the week before...then I will need to get rid of my Gator v S.C. tickets.







That would be a sacrifice to hang out with some Outbackers.

To Clarify - I made reservations for Nov 14 - 17th at Silver River in Ocala, site 51. Anyone is welcome to join us. I am honored you even considered sacrificing those tickets. Is it too far to drive? How many tickets?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> I agree that the Thanksgiving weekend is a stay close to home time. Jennifer has made reservations for Silver River SP Nov `4th weekend. We may try that if I can get my in-laws and wife to change their birthday plans to the week before...then I will need to get rid of my Gator v S.C. tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry,

I meant to type 14th, and the left pinky went wide and got the ` instead of the 1.


----------

